# FreeBSD and Nikon Coolpix L110



## MarcoB (Aug 24, 2011)

My wife has a Nikon Coolpix L110, and I would like to access it to copy photo's from it. How does this work in FreeBSD? Normal flashdrives are no problem to mount so the usb system ssems to work fine. When plugging in the camera the only kernel message is:

```
ugen2.6: <NIKON> at usbus2
```
So I think it is recognised, but I have no idea how to mount it.

Has anyone a hint for me?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## roddierod (Aug 24, 2011)

You need to use something like graphics/digikam-kde4 or anything that depends on graphics/libgphoto2. I've used them successfully with other Coolpix models.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 24, 2011)

graphics/gphoto2
sysutils/usbutils

```
lsusb
usbconfig
gphoto2 --shell
```
You may see a directory with that last command you can cd into until you arrive at one with files.  (Maybe another step to the process, but my notes are put away somewhere.)

```
get DSC...
```
  Commands run in the shell of gphoto2. (BTW when cd' and getting files you may have to manually erase the trailing backslash if it exists).


----------



## MarcoB (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes!, gphoto2/libgphoto2 and gtkam as frontend did it. Gtkam seems the default frontend and works quite nice.
Thanks for the help.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2011)

The camera apparently uses PTP mode instead of the more convenient mass storage mode.  Consider using a card reader, which is usually faster and doesn't run down the camera batteries.

Edit: some Nikons let the user choose USB mode from a menu.  Can't tell if the L110 has that.


----------



## tingo (Aug 27, 2011)

I like graphics/fusefs-gphotofs for PTP cameras.


----------



## MarcoB (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes the camera uses PTP mode. I don't use the camera a lot though, and for the occasional copy of some photo's gphoto2/gtkam works fine for now. I will definitely take a look into using a card reader or usb-mode in the camera, and other software like fusefs. Thanks for the help!

Regards,
Marco


----------

